# In Memoriam - Christian Dusold



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Christian and I used to go back and forth a lot, here on Mountainbuzz. He is the reason I have over 1000 posts. I would say something I thought was funny or snarky and he always came back with something from far left field I would never think of. He made me laugh a lot. If i go back and read old threads I still laugh. We crossed paths on boat ramps many times and I learned he was Pinemonkey and we would plan our weekend floats through the Buzz before I had his number and could text. I probably didn't have a phone then. He would float anywhere, anytime. I had a permit for Westwater and we knew it was going to hit the Terrible Teens. Nearly everyone else bailed on the trip. We camped at Miners and when I woke in the morning I stood by the water talking with another friend and we were noting the slack in our bowlines and commenting that the water had come up overnight. Christian walked over and said, "looks like it dropped." We both looked at him and said, "Nooooo...". He took a drag off his cigarette, said "Fuck" and walked away. We rigged in silence until Christian declared, "my ass is clenched so tight right now I'm making diamonds up there!". I got surfed in Funnel and he rode up the left side of the Rock of Shock and then we were all relieved and had big smiles on our faces.

On another Westwater trip, Christian and I stayed up late, drinking, at Bighorn camp. Using the buddy system we both walked to the river to pee. There was a large mud flat in the cove and we had parked our boats on opposite sides of it. I walked to mine and he walked to his. After peeing, he called me over to his boat for a shot of whiskey. I walked up the beach to go around the mud and in my headlamp I saw where the mud had crackled and began to cross over. I was suddenly sinking past my knees. When I tried to lift my leg, my Chaco got sucked off my foot. I called Christian to come over and save me. He stood on a nearby rock and I reached down into the mud to retrieve my Chaco and threw it to him. Then the other Chaco pulled off and I had to reach into the mud for it. Christain reached out to me and was able to pull me out. Now I was covered in mud past my elbows and knees and needed to bathe in the river. He stayed up with me until I dried off and was able to retire to my tent.

We had so many great times I will never forget.

My wife will go through our photos and find some to share. His avatar was a photo she took that he loved. We were launching from the New Castle boat ramp on a sunny but cold day in February when the Amtrak came by. He, of course, pulled down all his layers so he could properly moon the train. 

Christian was one-of-a-kind and I will miss him. While I am sad, he still makes me laugh.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Vaya con dios, Christian


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

I met Christian 15 years ago or so at the 19th Street Diner. Our friendship quickly turned into brotherhood. 

Christian is a big part of the roaring fork valley boater community. He is the person that introduced me to our river family. He worked for me for a couple years doing mechanical work in Aspen/Snowmass. When it was a shit job and we all knew it he was always the first person in the crawl space or attic busting his ass to the job done. He eventually moved on and got a job as a manager for a large property.

We had lunch with him a month or so ago and caught up on all the usual river happenings and how his job was going on the ranch. 

After the news broke yesterday of his passing I went to the local liquor store, got a 30 rack of PBR, and a bottle of Jameson. I cracked a beer and poured a shot for my wife, myself, and Christian. That beer and shot that I poured him will fortunately sit on my counter for months to come as a solemn reminder of our brotherhood 
My family will miss you brother.
Keep riding those hay stacks and slaying the fish.

SALUT


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> Christian Dusold passed away this weekend. He was a long-time Buzz member (pinemnky13) and will be missed. Christian was part of the Glenwood area boating community and was always great to be on the water with. It'd been too long since I'd seen him, I'll miss his irreverent humor and big smile. RIP Christian.
> (If anyone's got a better photo, please post it)
> View attachment 60052


Thank you Andy for starting this. I couldn’t bring myself to do it yesterday.


----------



## Jen TheJeneral (Jul 27, 2017)

Andy H. said:


> Christian Dusold passed away this weekend. He was a long-time Buzz member (pinemnky13) and will be missed. Christian was part of the Glenwood area boating community and was always great to be on the water with. It'd been too long since I'd seen him, I'll miss his irreverent humor and big smile. RIP Christian.
> (If anyone's got a better photo, please post it)
> View attachment 60052


I took that photo!!!


----------



## Jen TheJeneral (Jul 27, 2017)

Andy H. said:


> Christian Dusold passed away this weekend. He was a long-time Buzz member (pinemnky13) and will be missed. Christian was part of the Glenwood area boating community and was always great to be on the water with. It'd been too long since I'd seen him, I'll miss his irreverent humor and big smile. RIP Christian.
> (If anyone's got a better photo, please post it)
> View attachment 60052


So many better photos though


----------



## Jen TheJeneral (Jul 27, 2017)

jifner4 said:


> I took that photo!!!


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

The first picture is of myself, Christian, and the infamous Paco Bob. This was a weekend guys hangout. We did Shoshone bombs and got drunk. Our shuttle driver Christians girlfriend Stacey was our babysitter that weekend. I’m pretty sure we were asked to leave the Miners Claim restaurant that night.

The second picture is of a plastic dinosaur that he grabbed from a bucket of animals my kids had. Every time we saw Christian he would pull the dinosaur out of his PFD. It went on every river trip him.









Christian Dusold remembered for his laugh, and for making people laugh


Aspen resident found Sunday above Lenado




www.aspendailynews.com


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I just read the obituary link.

I'm so sorry, Panama Red. I'm sure his loss brings a lot of pain and questions. Keep remembering the great times when he was at his best.
And love the people in your tribe while you have them. Our time on this spinning mossy ball is short.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

My Condolence's.


----------



## Jen TheJeneral (Jul 27, 2017)

To my friend, brother and uncle Chris. To the person who, even when he was in trouble, would still help you. To being there when Rich flipped his boat for the first time in Brown’s canyon🍻, to fishing 🍻, to our blue Dino 🦕 🍻 that I forgot on my most recent trip 😡 , to being a big kid with the little ones 🍻 . To the many monthly lunches at home team 🍻 and making fun of Payson’s voice cracks and talking about girls with him🍻 I remember how excited you were when you got Otis. You came to our house first! My birthday is coming up and I’ve actually been wondering what kind of twisted raunchy text message was in store and now I won’t get your damn message 😢 
I miss you soo much. We went and got some PBR’s and jame-o and had a drink with you
Damn it. What I would give to take your damn keys one last time from you... I loved that we could let our freak flags fly I guess our plans will have to wait till next time 😔 RIP 
I remember very clearly what happened the day I snapped this photo 😢


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinking of Christian's big smile this morning and tequila shots sitting in the Warm Springs scout eddy at over 20000cfs. Seems like yesterday we where sitting on that black maxxon cat enjoying a beer bobbing around the eddy at Hades.


----------

